# Favourite gray/silver eyeshadows?



## _trimm_trabb (Oct 27, 2009)

I am in love with gray, silver, pewter, gunmetal, etc type colours this season. Love them! Figures it's the only tone missing from my massive eyeshadow collection. What are your favourite (MAC or otherwise) eyeshadows in this colour family?


----------



## Aimishu (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm quite interested on what others think as well. i just asked on the dupes thread what guru's here recommend =)
I want to expand my grey colour collection. I have knight devine and electra is on my list.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 27, 2009)

if you post in the recomendation section people could even rec certain tones of grey depending on what you have and what you like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but i love silver ring shadow which is a darker grey, platinum pigment for a tin foil look! and of course if you are able to get your hands on the tone grey quad from the fall trend collection that would be good because that is based on grey colours! i have it and like it alot


----------



## makeba (Oct 27, 2009)

my fave shadows are
suspicion
knight devine
print


----------



## SuSana (Oct 27, 2009)

My favorite is Silver Ring, but I like Smoke & Diamonds, Sweet Sienna pigment & Pandamonium too.


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Oct 27, 2009)

Apres Ski
Pincurl

I like Mattes and those translucent pearl-ish colors with duochrome. Yummay!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_My favorite is Silver Ring, but I like Smoke & Diamonds, Sweet Sienna pigment & Pandamonium too._

 
of course! sweet sienna is fabulous however quite hard to get hold of - but i got mine in a cco and a few people sell them in the clearence bin so look out for it if you can!


----------



## ms. kendra (Oct 27, 2009)

I don't wear a lot of grey or silver, but I do have Smoke & Diamonds, and I love it.


----------



## slipnslide (Oct 27, 2009)

My absolute favorite silver shadow is actually Ben Nye Grande Colour in Silver. It can even be applied wet! The bronze and gold are also perfect.


----------



## SuSana (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_of course! sweet sienna is fabulous however *quite hard to get hold of -* but i got mine in a cco and a few people sell them in the clearence bin so look out for it if you can!_

 
Very true!  Stalk the CB if you really want it!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Oct 27, 2009)

my favs are

scene
knight devine
polar opposite mes


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Oct 27, 2009)

My favorite silver/grey eyeshadows are:
Silverthorn
Divine Night
Smoke & Diamonds


----------



## User38 (Oct 27, 2009)

Print, Copperplate, Knight divine, Smoke & Diamonds, Typographic  & Silverthorn


----------



## User38 (Oct 27, 2009)

I left out Apres ski!


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Oct 27, 2009)

Was Smoke & Diamonds from Starflash? I am so bummed I hardly bought anything from that collection.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Oct 27, 2009)

I have issues with these colors making me look sickly but it depends on the tone of the shadow. So far I really like the gray/silver side of the NARS duo Underworld but those can be pricey. I would suggest looking at Mineral Makeup, cosmetic pigments, mineral foundation, eye shadow for some colors to try out. Samples are very reasonable and she has quite a few choices in that color range. One of my favorites is called Boogie On Man. It's a really pretty silvery gray.


----------



## thelimabean (Oct 27, 2009)

I like UD's gunmetal, nice for a smokey eye, but definately wouldn't wear it for day.


----------



## User27 (Oct 27, 2009)

****


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Oct 27, 2009)

I've never tried Knight Divine, but I absolutely love my Knight from the Blonde/Brunette/Redhead collection. It's one of my go-to colours for almost every look! As far as silvers go, Silver pigment all the way!


----------



## scarlettholly (Oct 27, 2009)

knight divine, silver ring, silver thorn, smoke and diamonds are all beautiful. electra is good too but very bright silver.


----------



## Deirdre (Oct 28, 2009)

French Grey is my all time favorite.    I like Coquette, too - it has a retro kind of feel to it.

I also adore Shu Uemura M Gray 960.


----------



## bellydancer (Oct 28, 2009)

I love smoke and diamonds, as well as the greys from the tone grey quad.


----------



## cucomelon5 (Oct 28, 2009)

I really like Laura Mercier Pewter, nars barbuda, and mac scene and shale


----------



## *JJ* (Oct 28, 2009)

knight divine, silver ring and electra!


----------



## romi79_2008 (Oct 28, 2009)

Smoke & diamonds is my number 1


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 28, 2009)

Remotely grey and cinderfella.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm actually wearing Smoke & Diamonds today. While it is pretty, I definitely don't get all the hype. I prefer Stila Diamond Lil, myself. Others I like:

Silver Ring
Knight Divine
Perverted Pearl
Silver Fog p/m


----------



## hello_kitty (Oct 28, 2009)

^^ I like the texture of Smoke & Diamonds, but I agree, I don't get the hype.  It's too brownish for my liking.  I used it today as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like the usuals... Silver Ring, Electra, Silverthorn, and Knight Divine for silvers.  Oh, and Cumulus!  I just love that it has a cloud name, haha.

For grays I like Scene and Typographic (it's grayish enough for me at least).


----------



## tokidoki1825 (Oct 28, 2009)

I love Scene for a soft, matte grey look. 

My favorite shimmery silver is Urban Decay S&M. It's super pigmented, a little bit metallic, and a true silver.


----------



## Caderas (Oct 28, 2009)

Scene
French Grey/Copperplate
Softwash Grey pigment (LE) - unique color!

and I know if I owned Print, I'd love it too.


----------



## karut (Oct 29, 2009)

I really like Silver Ring and Scene. Both are so versatile! I like Smoke & Diamonds too, but I can't believe how fast I made a dip in it. Haven't used it that much!


----------



## darkishstar (Oct 29, 2009)

Smoke and Diamonds, Sharkskin Shadestick (any gray or black on this makes a wonderful gunmetal!), Knight Divine, Sweet Sienna.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 29, 2009)

I have never met a gray or silver I didn't like! I wear these colours as my neutrals, can't get enough! Some of my faves are Platinum p/m (gorgeous), Silver Fog p/m, Sweet Sienna p/m, Print e/s, Silverthorn e/s, Copperplate e/s and Smoke and Diamond e/s

I'm getting Scene next time I go to the Pro store


----------



## hello_kitty (Oct 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *karut* 

 
_I like Smoke & Diamonds too, but I can't believe how fast I made a dip in it. Haven't used it that much!_

 
It's so soft!  I accidentally stuck my camera lens into it taking a macro shot of it, and it dug a bunch of it out so easily 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But it does make it easy to apply and blendable!  But yes, definitely dips fast and can be messy if there's... camera lenses stuck into it, haha!


----------



## chickatthegym (Oct 29, 2009)

I like the grays/silvers that were in the Smokey Eye palette from last year's holiday collection.  They're amazing but I haven't found anything like them so I use it sparingly
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Silverthorn and Smoke and Diamonds are great too!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_I like the grays/silvers that were in the Smokey Eye palette from last year's holiday collection.  They're amazing but I haven't found anything like them so I use it sparingly
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Silverthorn and Smoke and Diamonds are great too!_

 
oh i love last years smokey pallette!  and silverthorne is fab! it looks like silver ring in the pan but on it has a blue tint to it. very cool!


----------



## User38 (Oct 29, 2009)

LM Pewter looks green on me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... I like to lighten any light shade of grey or silver with white eyeliner/pencil on the lid.  Inversely, I darken lighter shades of grey or silver with black paint pot underneath.


----------



## Lucas123 (Oct 30, 2009)

I love smoke & diamonds, and Galaxy from the Bobbie Brown long lasting cream eyesahow collection


----------



## Tahti (Oct 31, 2009)

Electra is my fave


----------



## afloresm13 (Nov 9, 2009)

1. Smoke & Diamonds
2. Sweet Sienna (pigment)
3. Knight Divine
4. Silver Ring


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Nov 9, 2009)

I've actually been wearing alot of mattes lately!

I used Soot (Pro exclusive) all over the lid, with Carbon in the crease! What do you think?


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Nov 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_I used Soot (Pro exclusive) all over the lid, with Carbon in the crease! What do you think?_

 





I'm thinking I need to invest in Soot, haha!!

What did you use on the inner corners?


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 10, 2009)

Bunny you look great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I need soot now that is for sure! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some of my favorite gray/silvers are:

Anti-establishment
Charred
Knight Divine
Electra
Silver Fog pigment


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Nov 10, 2009)

Apres Ski e/s
Knight Divine e/s
Sweet Sienna pigment

Benefit - Where There's Smoke e/s. i like this better than smoke & diamonds bc it has small goldish flecks of glitter - its more similar to sweet sienna, IMO!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Nov 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VeXedPiNk* 

 
_





I'm thinking I need to invest in Soot, haha!!

What did you use on the inner corners?_

 
Shore Leave at inner corners, and Sugarshot mixed with Blanc Type on the brow bone!


----------



## MizzTropical (Nov 11, 2009)

MAC Electra
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's the prettiest sparkley silver.


----------



## Zantedge (Nov 12, 2009)

Electra and Knight are my favourites.


----------



## mabelm (Nov 12, 2009)

Smoke & Diamonds is my fav!


----------



## Camnagem (Nov 15, 2009)

All of the usual suspects (probably left out a few)...Electra, Knight/Knight Divine, Apres Ski, Copperplate, Silver Ring, Smoke & Diamonds, Silverthorn/Fashion, Cinderfella, Print, Scene, Soot.  I also loved Charred, but I lost it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can you tell I love greys? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, Bobbi Brown's new Chrome e/s are getting lots of attention/good reviews.  They come in gold, silver and pewter...and the pewter looks fabulous!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Nov 15, 2009)

Typographic.
And Grey from Bedhead Cosmetic.


----------



## gottabook (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm surprised no one mentioned Vex, a great everyday color that is so flexible in dressing up and dressing casual. Although maybe it's considered more taupe than gray?

Andrea


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Nov 17, 2009)

Okay, so I just picked up Silver Ring on the weekend with my latest haul and it has now bumped out all other greys/silvers as my favourite!!! It goes with anything and applies like a dream!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Nov 17, 2009)

I agree^. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I Love Silver Ring! I also Like Electra and Knight Divine from MAC. There is also a really pretty charcoal sparkley gray color from Cover Girl that i love. I love how its so sparkley. Its about the same color gray as Silver Ring but with sparkles.


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Nov 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MaskedBeauty* 

 
_I agree^. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I Love Silver Ring! I also Like Electra and Knight Divine from MAC. There is also a really pretty charcoal sparkley gray color from Cover Girl that i love. I love how its so sparkley. Its about the same color gray as Silver Ring but with sparkles._

 
I'm almost positive I know which one you are talking about. I used to use a grey from CG that sounds just like how you described... I even just rummaged through my makeup to see if I could find it


----------

